# Recording on a Wire



## bbgarnett (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello my sister is doing a science project Recording on a Wire and I am trying to find some materials well one specifically and was wondering if someone can point me in the right direction.

http://www.sciencebuddies.org/science-fair-projects/project_ideas/Elec_p015.shtml#materials

recording wire: solid steel wire or, even better, old magnetic recorder wire (e.g., search eBay category "Consumer Electronics/Vintage Electronics/Other Vintage" for "wire recorder", you should be able to find some for under $10); I tried looking on eBay but couldn't find anything, but too I really don't know what one looks like so if someone could help or post a link to somewhere that sells it and cheap I mean that this said under 10 bucks but I mean whatever just not like 25 or more if possible.

Also with the magnet wire, 34 AWG, Belden 8057 or similar (e.g., Newark.com part #36F1320); OI found it on the site but it's 62 bucks and 4060FT which I think is way too much price wise and size wise and that's all they have and have found some stuff on eBay much cheaper but doesn't say nylon overcoat but says magnet wire 34AWG etc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Magnet-Wire...858?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a3263bdb2

so I mean is that the same stuff or do I really need that other stuff.

So yeah Hopefully this is the proper place to post.

Thanks,


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello there!

If you live in any decent-sized town, you should have a wire and cable distributor. Call them and see if they can help. 

I didn't think anyone made steel wire anymore. Wondering if copper would suffice?


----------



## bbgarnett (Apr 21, 2011)

Drabdr said:


> Hello there!
> 
> If you live in any decent-sized town, you should have a wire and cable distributor. Call them and see if they can help.
> 
> I didn't think anyone made steel wire anymore. Wondering if copper would suffice?


OK I will see we live in the Twin Cities Area so yeah it's a decent sized town. Either that or look for some like science type store that deals with science stuff.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Drabdr said:


> Hello there!
> 
> If you live in any decent-sized town, you should have a wire and cable distributor. Call them and see if they can help.
> 
> I didn't think anyone made steel wire anymore. *Wondering if copper would suffice*?


Nope, it must be ferromagnetic material.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

ARTETUREN said:


> Nope, it must be ferromagnetic material.


Ah! That makes sense. Thanks!:up:


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Found some recording wire on eBay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-FID...pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item3cd69806de
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Webster-Chi...pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item2330d662ee

I took a look at the assembly procedure. The magnet wire is for the read/write head. I don't see anything that would call for the double insulated Belden wire. The wire you linked to on eBay should work. You just need to be careful to not scrape off the insulation on the ferrite ring when winding the wire.


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

As a point of interest, Germany used Wire Recorders, prior to the universal adoption of ferromagnetic tape; which is a flexible substrate coated with ferrous oxide.

Indeed, interviews of importance carried out by such as the Gestapo and Sicherheitsdienst (English: Security Service), full title Sicherheitsdienst des Reichsführers-SS, or SD, under the direction of Reinhard Heydrich, using wire recording systems.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sicherheitsdienst

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wire_recording

Certain reference sources cite the use of Stainless Steel Wire: this is a serious scientific error as stainless steel is mostly non-magnetic.

More probably, various other elements were added to iron to make the metal ductile and malleable.

http://www.bssa.org.uk/publications.php?id=12


----------



## bbgarnett (Apr 21, 2011)

Does anyone know where to buy the Small Permanent magnets, like can you just go to the store or are they asking for a special type of magnet.

Thanks,


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

A typical department store may not sell plain magnets, but they may sell items that contain strong permanent magnets. For example, the stationery or school supplies section may have clips with magnetic discs for hanging multiple sheets of paper on a steel surface. The hardware section may have magnetic pickup tools for picking up dropped steel objects.

A hardware store may sell plain magnets or their sales people might suggest something that contains a strong magnet.

Items with thin plastic magnetized strip might not be strong enough to erase the recording wire.


----------



## bbgarnett (Apr 21, 2011)

cwwozniak said:


> A typical department store may not sell plain magnets, but they may sell items that contain strong permanent magnets. For example, the stationery or school supplies section may have clips with magnetic discs for hanging multiple sheets of paper on a steel surface. The hardware section may have magnetic pickup tools for picking up dropped steel objects.
> 
> A hardware store may sell plain magnets or their sales people might suggest something that contains a strong magnet.
> 
> Items with thin plastic magnetized strip might not be strong enough to erase the recording wire.


OK and yeah it needs to be strong enough to erase any previous recording as I did buy original vintage recording wire and It has recording on it. or so the seller thought as it has a tag on it saying 46.1 mins left or whatever.


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Fridge Magnets.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Good idea *Paquadez*
(option magnetic chess)
Try in the electronics store, or you could use coils for relay. Put this coil in the metal box, not so close to the recording/playback "head".


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Early tape/wire magnetic recorders used a simple magnet prior to the record head to wipe the tape and re-align the ferro-magnetic granules.

Later Electrical "Bias" was used.

Indeed, simple effects echo chambers using a continuous loop tape used precisely the same approach: a permanent magnet in direct contact with the tape, well before it transited the record head.

The tape loops wore out very quickly and snapped often!

We became pretty adept at making these loops from a small reel of cheap tape!


----------

